# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل:نزهة النفوس في بيان حكم التعامل بالفلوس لابن الهائم وجزء من مرويات زكريا الانصاري

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

كتابان:

 نزهة النفوس 
في بيان حكم التعامل بالفلوس 
لابن الهائم


وجزء من مرويات أبي يحيى زكريا الأنصاري
 تخريج أبي الخير السخاوي
 






الرقم: 2954 
عدد الأوراق: (48) ورقة
جامعة الملك سعود رحمه الله تعالى

تفضل من هنــا

من مشاركة للاخ الكواري جزاه الله خيرا/ المحجة السلفية

----------


## أخوكم المؤمن

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى إرسال الرابط إذا أمكن على الإيميل التالي : 
moaid74@hotmail.com
ولك الشكر أخوك المؤمن

----------


## بسام الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الكتاب طبع ولله الحمد
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=43557

----------

